# Rahmengewicht Lapierre Pro Race 200L



## Ticopuck (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wieviel der reine Rahmen des Lapierre Pro Race 200L in RH 35 oder RH 40 -aus 2012 oder auch gerne 2011 Model- wiegt?

Viele Grüße
TP


----------

